# Southern Kennel's



## Dubzy (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone know these kennels, have dogs from there??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You mean Southern inferno kennels?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

southern kennels like barracuda and mayday? heard alot of shady stuff about him sends pups no papers then you bug him for the papers and you still dont get em. never delt with them personally and dont think i'll chance it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If your talking about Victor Aycart from Southern Kennels do not buy a dog from him you will never see it. And if your lucky it may show up months later without a pedigree. There are better kennels out there running the Mayday Blood if that's what you are looking for.

I am assuming this is who you are referring to

Southern Kennels


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> If your talking about Victor Aycart from Southern Kennels do not buy a dog from him you will never see it. And if your lucky it may show up months later without a pedigree. There are better kennels out there running the Mayday Blood if that's what you are looking for.
> 
> I am assuming this is who you are referring to
> 
> Southern Kennels


Didn't he leave the country?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes he did ...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yes he did ...


In that case, OP, find someone in the states where you can lay hands on the pups and get what you want.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanted a dog off him but there is plenty of Mayday blood around lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep I got a little something something LOL Love that yeller stuff hehehe


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I just came in to say that I heard shady stuff about that kennel, but it seems like I was beat by Sadie


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

its a shame really, great dog came from a shady person


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Victor really went down hill when he lost Mayday I think it did something to the man.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Victor really went down hill when he lost Mayday I think it did something to the man.


I think it did more than something, its a shame but as everyone else has said i wouldn't attempt anything with him now in days.

Would be nice to see a comeback but i think after Mayday he lost a part of himself. Careless now in recent years if you ask me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It messed up his world that's for sure sometimes I think people just have to understand that game dog's are once in a lifetime Mayday no matter how great of a box dog and producer he was there could only be one of him. That goes for every great box dog and producer throughout the history of our breed. Every game dog has it's day in time and makes it's mark that is what makes each of them so memorable and special in their own way and we have their offspring to remember them.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It messed up his world that's for sure sometimes I think people just have to understand that game dog's are once in a lifetime Mayday no matter how great of a box dog and producer he was there could only be one of him. That goes for every great box dog and producer throughout the history of our breed. Every game dog has it's day in time and makes it's mark that is what makes each of them so memorable and special in their own way and we have their offspring to remember them.


:goodpost: Agree'd... For some they get addicted to that feeling.. That feeling of accomplishment and that sense of pride knowing all that hard work paid off beyond anything imaginable... and just like that its gone. So many excellent game dogs but only a handful stand out among the rest. If you were honored enough to be apart of the latter, it took you down when that day passed or ended up "passing on"..

Then you have those that realize what they had and it takes their entire life in for a spin when its over because...after all...how is it possible to achieve greater? How can you look at any dog the same? In sense it can change your mindset and you realize that brief moment is now history, its hard to overcome.

Granted, this doesn't happen to all to the level of which it does to some but i do believe its understandable. For those it affects the worst..its time to let go.. Be involved without breeding..hang it up or some how get past the rut without damaging the breed, your name or causing problems with other doggers..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This kind of goes back to what I have been trying to explain to other's about how dog men had more than just a box connection with their hounds. A gambler is different than a dog man a gambler is only in it for the money a dog man is in it for the love of the sport and the dogs. You spend your enitre life raising a yard full of dogs watching them grow and become larger than life you end up having that special bond with that special game dog who ends up with a special place in your heart. It's like with Pat Patrick he sold buck as a pet and later tried to buy him back after buck made GR CH Patrick never produced a dog better than Buck in his career not even remotely close. Dog's like Mayday come once in a lifetime there can never be a replacement no matter how many offspring he carries on today.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> This kind of goes back to what I have been trying to explain to other's about how dog men had more than just a box connection with their hounds. A gambler is different than a dog man a gambler is only in it for the money a dog man is in it for the love of the sport and the dogs. You spend your enitre life raising a yard full of dogs watching them grow and become larger than life you end up having that special bond with that special game dog who ends up with a special place in your heart.


This could go for any type yard owner, not just box dogs. When you put your time and effort into raising a yard for whatever venues you are in you get a bond to your animals and what you produce. You have your dogs that mean more to you, but regardless of what you are doing with your dogs when you build a yard and put in that dedication and then its gone you are going to be missing a part of yourself as many of us dog people, whether we own 1 dog or a yard of dogs they become a part of who we are and what we are so when you have been with these animals for the amount of time a large yard owner has you become one and the same not just man and animal.

It is unfortunate to see an man like this go the wrong way, rather than still producing great dogs.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I bred my boy CH. mase to southern kennels sarita in 2008... was a huge litter like 13 pups.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [398814] :: STEFANI LITTER AUG 2008

I got a red brindle bitch in my back yard off this breeding... I like the stuff


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Diggit I love the mayday dogs! Nice breeding


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie hit it square on... Its this case with all working class animals and even more so the rodeo stock animals as well as work and game stock bulldogs.. All animals we have horses, dogs, are tools first. The companionship is a perk and all show stock started as workers and the ones that just happen to catch the eye more so than the others. The problem is PROVEN.. from horses to dogs; they have to prove they are what they are other wise its just people breeding pretty animals with no way to ensure undesired traits don't continue. Hips Knees and all that testing is okay I guess, working animals are the test .. they can't work with that nonsense and don't make the cut. 

I have a working quality Karelian that I cannot breed cause she has turned out to have a bad knee from genetic stacking without proper culling. I was sent the pup that had more drive than any of two litters and drive and intelligence she has however if they worked and proved the dogs against bear consitantly the dogs with bad knees or hips wouldnt get that far. So goes for stock dogs, race horses, rodeo horses and every other animal developed for work before CAPITALISTS decided that work is now sport because work earns capital. How we have confused the heck out of everything just because why?? 

I tell you this.. IF I get an animal and its supposed to be a worker, I expect a worker. I dont expect bad hips knees or any of that and all that paper testing doesnt do it either. If I buy a horse its gonna be from rodeo or mustang stock .. IF i buy chickens its the Irish piles and so forth so I don't expect a rhode red or a back yard pony. 

pretty pictures are a dime a dozen.. masterpieces are few and far between. The great ones do only come once a lifetime for most of us, sometimes we get 2 or 3 chances at it. People who are into any working line of animal strictly for the money isn't in it for the animal and just because they are MR GOT ROCKS doesnt mean they take care of animals any better. VICK CHOKED A DOG TO DEATH ON CAMERA.. but with a plea bargin hes charged with DF and is a spokesperson for HSUS and even gets to have a dog again. HE KILLED A DOG WITH HIS BARE HANDS CAUSE IT DIDNT MAKE HIM MONEY .. HE can turn more capital playing football (BECAUSE OF EVERYONE WATCHING) than MOST of us will make in a lifetime... Just because a man can build a fancy kennel, buy the most expensive food, collars, and accessories doesn't make them the better man/woman; it just means they have ends in their pocket. 

Its a neat piece to know you have a animal from private stock or animal that thousands was offered for and failed to purchase yet a person rich in integrity picks up the animal for next to nothing. Usually how Champs are made and dogmen, rodeo cowboys/girls fall into the game. Make CH once and thats all she wrote.. your hooked. Usually forever trying to reproduce that ONE.

@ "Diggit" .. I like that breeding alone because of the voodoo.. one of my favs down from capp


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Sadie hit it square on... Its this case with all working class animals and even more so the rodeo stock animals as well as work and game stock bulldogs.. All animals we have horses, dogs, are tools first. The companionship is a perk and all show stock started as workers and the ones that just happen to catch the eye more so than the others. The problem is PROVEN.. from horses to dogs; they have to prove they are what they are other wise its just people breeding pretty animals with no way to ensure undesired traits don't continue. Hips Knees and all that testing is okay I guess, working animals are the test .. they can't work with that nonsense and don't make the cut.
> 
> I have a working quality Karelian that I cannot breed cause she has turned out to have a bad knee from genetic stacking without proper culling. I was sent the pup that had more drive than any of two litters and drive and intelligence she has however if they worked and proved the dogs against bear consitantly the dogs with bad knees or hips wouldnt get that far. So goes for stock dogs, race horses, rodeo horses and every other animal developed for work before CAPITALISTS decided that work is now sport because work earns capital. How we have confused the heck out of everything just because why??
> 
> ...


thanks! I have worked with a few voodoo dogs. they are pretty nice if bred right... I can admit there are a few bred too tight through voodoo and has gone negitive... but Mase got the very best from both parents, and not too inbred.

I nick named him "the beast" hes a moster lmao.


----------



## Dubzy (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, it's very difficult for me, as i am not in the states but in South - Africa, we have 2 or 3 imported dogs from Southern Kennel's, I own one of the offspring out of Southern Kennels Ali and Southern Kennels baby rouge.
APBT Online Database
I need to speak to Victor Aycart, if anyone can help with contact details, i would be grateful.
Sorry for the late reply, i will try to check more often. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dubzy said:


> Thanks for all the info, it's very difficult for me, as i am not in the states but in South - Africa, we have 2 or 3 imported dogs from Southern Kennel's, I own one of the offspring out of Southern Kennels Ali and Southern Kennels baby rouge.
> APBT Online Database
> I need to speak to Victor Aycart, if anyone can help with contact details, i would be grateful.
> Sorry for the late reply, i will try to check more often. lol


Have you tried contacting him through email he also has his number listed on his website.

SOUTHERN KENNELS Centro Aereo , 2G-323 
P.O. BOX 025562 Miami - Florida - 33102

CELLUL 
011-5939-4500-339
011 -5939-621-5062

Call 24 hours a day.

[email protected]
ICQ# 73541122

Good luck man the guy is really unpredictable he may or may not respond but that's the contact info listed on his site.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also Southern Kennels is no longer based in the states ... They have moved over seas as well.


----------



## Dubzy (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any idee where they moved to?? He owes me some papers as well, and i am not going to let him off the hook, same as my dogs, i never cur.... lmao


----------



## Dubzy (Oct 3, 2011)

@ diggit, very very nice breeding, how old are the pups now ??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They are in Ecuador now.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dubzy said:


> Thanks for all the info, it's very difficult for me, as i am not in the states but in South - Africa, we have 2 or 3 imported dogs from Southern Kennel's, I own one of the offspring out of Southern Kennels Ali and Southern Kennels baby rouge.
> 
> Heya. Where about in SA are you. I thought I was the only one here! Do you breed your dogs?
> 
> :clap:


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks dubzy, that litter turned 3 in august. 

I just started working with the red brindle female off that litter, conditioning her to be shown and also training her to weight pull. I think shes going to do well in both!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Have you tried contacting him through email he also has his number listed on his website.
> 
> SOUTHERN KENNELS Centro Aereo , 2G-323
> P.O. BOX 025562 Miami - Florida - 33102
> ...


I got lucky. He responded to me once. We went back and forth for few days. He then updated his site right after. However, I didnt know how flaky he was until some people's experiences.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I got lucky. He responded to me once. We went back and forth for few days. He then updated his site right after. However, I didnt know how flaky he was until some people's experiences.


Whatever man... its just that cool picture :rofl: I had the same kinda deal with Tant, Davis, Ratliff.. All because of Hooch, around 2001-03 Caught one or two between stays at club fed, learned alot and then found out how hard it was for people to get into contact with them.

Hahaha, seriously cool pic though.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SK has some dogs I really like .. ALOT .. Haunch, MaydayIII, and Croata.. the gyps of his I like I posted below other than that I believe he has a nice female for sale off of Croata I really like.. If I had assurity and grip.. I'd get that daughter and have him stud Croata back to her and ship her to me with one fair price :woof: I like how that heinzl/carver/tudor stuff just :roll:s together!

in these tight brood bitches you can see the bulldog and the terrier BOTH are ONE (the first terriers registered being in the 1800s from inbred pit bulldogs in Enlgand) ... its the function that describes what they do.. obviously one dog is great at tearing the earth and getting anything while the other can hold on to anything until what ever it has stops moving.. check it out.. 
Southern Kennels - Brood Females

Southern Kennels private stock is just awesome .. like the JRB and Tants alike the SK dogs have been fadded out in the states and ignorant ped stacking without looking at the whole package has sent a good amount in the wrong direction. VA himself though will always be looking for that Mayday~ that was his great one... even though to me I like Barracuda best of all his JRB/Tombstone,Bolio stock.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Whatever man... its just that cool picture :rofl: I had the same kinda deal with Tant, Davis, Ratliff.. All because of Hooch, around 2001-03 Caught one or two between stays at club fed, learned alot and then found out how hard it was for people to get into contact with them.
> 
> Hahaha, seriously cool pic though.


Hahaa thanks Stan


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> SK has some dogs I really like .. ALOT .. Haunch, MaydayIII, and Croata.. the gyps of his I like I posted below other than that I believe he has a nice female for sale off of Croata I really like.. If I had assurity and grip.. I'd get that daughter and have him stud Croata back to her and ship her to me with one fair price :woof: I like how that heinzl/carver/tudor stuff just :roll:s together!
> 
> in these tight brood bitches you can see the bulldog and the terrier BOTH are ONE (the first terriers registered being in the 1800s from inbred pit bulldogs in Enlgand) ... its the function that describes what they do.. obviously one dog is great at tearing the earth and getting anything while the other can hold on to anything until what ever it has stops moving.. check it out..
> Southern Kennels - Brood Females
> ...


He did have the best record.I think.. Haha. Let Tara chime in.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stab I think Baracuda was a better dog. But Mayday was better in value cause he was great, but imo he was the better producer.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Stab I think Baracuda was a better dog. But Mayday was better in value cause he was great, but imo he was the better producer.


Aside from being great, it was most likely his producing that got him his fame.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My thoughts exactly also must keep in mind how hard it even was to find some one to match into Mayday.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all very true..... ... like trying to match alligator back in his day... had to hide him by different names  Mayday is a very fine specimen of a priceless dog and Baracuda was a one of a kind from such a pricless source indeed...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Barracuda was a better box dog ... Mayday was a better producer hands down. Some think Lukane was the better son out of the bunch some like Huanch others like Cudda. I personally like them all.


----------

